# Despite the fact that CNC Shark moves well manually in Jog mode, the machine fails



## arkadzi (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello.
Recently I bought your product, CNC Shark. After proper installation of the required software and final preparation, unexpectedly I’ve encountered the problem. The trouble starts after loading G- code onto the SD card. Despite the fact that CNC Shark moves well manually in Jog mode, the machine fails to proceed after pressing the “Run from SD card”. The machine makes a short move along one of the axis and stops.
After loading g-code on the SD card I tried to read it with my computer SD adapter. The computer was unable to do so. It recognizes it as an unformatted mass storage device and suggests formatting it.
Even though the testing results show that machine is fully operational and the proper drivers are installed, I strongly suspect that there is a defect present on SD card recording device within the CNC Shark control block. 
What could the problem be, and what should do to overcome it?
Thank you!
Arkadzi


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Arkadzi!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Arkadiz to the forums.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I would contact Rockler first thing Monday morning.


----------



## Jgor (Mar 15, 2010)

I sent my controller and power supply back to NextWave Automation a couple of weeks ago. While I can do simple drill patterns with the Shark, any more complicated v-carvings mess up halfway through the program, things like the z-axis plunging through the material or early parts of the pattern repeating over later parts, then the y-axis dragging the bit to the end of the table. I got a replacement wiring harness once but that didn't fix the problem. Hopefully my electronics will come back soon, and working!


----------



## stephenb79 (Apr 23, 2010)

I hit my rockler hold down clamp with a spiral bit. The nice blue finish is now a nice metalic aluminum color. Dam rookies!


----------



## Jgor (Mar 15, 2010)

Which version of the controller software are you using? I had ongoing problems for much of the first year I had one of these machines. I'm using a netbook with Windows XP, so I had the recommended NextWave Automation controller ver. 1.0 on it. Recently Tim at NextWave had me go to ver. 1.4, which is supposedly for Vista and Windows 7, and 99% of my problems went away.


----------



## stephenb79 (Apr 23, 2010)

I was running 1.0 but now I am running 1.4.02 on it. All it was, was that I had file extension 64 for the driver when all I needed was to drop that out of the file. Real simple fix thankfully. All is well, I just make rookie mistakes in my set-up like wrong zero location. Last one was I was carving out my shop sign.All was well untill I went to cut it out and the +X bottomed out and it cut straight instead of on the elipse path. Plus it threw off the gantry location. Good thing my curly cherry was thick because I planed it out and started over with a successful run.


----------

